# NGD - Carvin + Spalt content



## littledoc (Aug 16, 2011)

My new DC727 wasn't supposed to be finished until the 22nd. I went to my apartment office expecting to pick up a book I ordered, only to find this beauty. 

Specs:
Koa neck and body
Spalted maple top
Blackburst edges
Birdseye maple fingerboard
Tung oil neck
Stainless steel jumbo frets
Active electronics

My previous 727 was all mahogany. I didn't like the weight, so I was hoping for a guitar that was on the lighter side, and sure enough the koa is _much_ lighter than the mahogany and considerably more resonant. A little pricey, but worth every penny! I'll put some more pics up when I'm done gawking.  EDIT: Moar uploaded


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Aug 16, 2011)

I googled "O face" to find a pic to convey the awesomeness of this guitar.






Seems appropriate.


----------



## illimmigrant (Aug 16, 2011)

holy [email protected]! That's pretty awesome. One of the best looking Carvins I've seen anywhere.
Mine's supposed to be done at the end of September. I got a 5pc koa and maple neck, but kept the body as mahogany.
Amazing guitar. Congrats.


----------



## ExhumedShadow (Aug 16, 2011)

That really stands out!
Great pick, I'm gonna need a spalted top...


----------



## AfroSamurai (Aug 16, 2011)

beautiful guitar, the burst looks fantastic, very classy!


----------



## ROAR (Aug 16, 2011)

Dat fingerboard


----------



## tjrlogan (Aug 16, 2011)

Very nice, unique looking guitar! Congrats.


----------



## Sicarius (Aug 16, 2011)

that's a sexy piece of Spalt, damn.


----------



## s_k_mullins (Aug 16, 2011)

That is a great looking Carvin! Love that spalt


----------



## german7 (Aug 16, 2011)

OMG..beautiful body


----------



## CptMcKay (Aug 16, 2011)

A huge smile crept across my face when i saw this...that guitar is fantastic, dude.


----------



## Scruffy1012 (Aug 16, 2011)

brb changing pants. 

That fretboard.......


----------



## kmanick (Aug 16, 2011)

Beautiful!
I love the look of spalted maple with a black burst (Patrick sims had one on his site that was also gorgeous)
Congrats!


----------



## Stealth7 (Aug 16, 2011)

DAYUM! That is fucking HOT! And it doesn't help my Carvin GAS either.


----------



## Remission (Aug 16, 2011)

I'm really not a huge fan of Carvin's DC series... at all, but I would buy that in a second. Nice score man.


----------



## Levi79 (Aug 16, 2011)

I must say, this is one of, if not THE nicest 727 I've ever seen. Your a genius for thinking of putting a blackburst over the spalt. Made it sooooo beautiful. I tried to think of another word to say that wasn't so lame, but I couldn't think of anything, that's how awesome it is.


----------



## yingmin (Aug 16, 2011)

As much as I love spalted tops, both putting an opaque burst around it and covering up koa with it seem like odd choices to me.

Does anybody else do maple fretboards on non-maple necks? I've never seen them on anything but Carvins.


----------



## scherzo1928 (Aug 16, 2011)

Great. Fucking. Taste!

Enough said.


----------



## Trembulant (Aug 16, 2011)

Amazing build.


----------



## littledoc (Aug 16, 2011)

Thanks all. I chose the koa mainly for its weight and tone. My mahogany 727 was uncomfortably heavy, but I still wanted something relatively warm and resonant. 

I looked at doing an oiled finish over the spalt like the N4, but the figuring doesn't really "pop". Carvin recommends a gloss coating for spalt. Then I saw this, and thought the burst added a nice bit of contrast compared to uniform spalt tops I'd seen. 

The birdseye fingerboard was actually inspired by some of the Vik guitars I've seen here. But as much as I'm in awe of the Viks, they're just out of my price range. The board is tung-oiled which, paired with the SS frets, is pure butter. 

I recently acquired an RGD2127Z. My plan was to test both, and keep one. As nice as the RGD is, it's just not quite as nice to me as the Carvin, so I'll be sending it back and keeping this girl.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Aug 16, 2011)

I really like the look of the DC7s with_out_ the rounded body edges, so kudos on making the right choice there.


----------



## littledoc (Aug 16, 2011)

Grand Moff Tim said:


> I really like the look of the DC7s with_out_ the rounded body edges, so kudos on making the right choice there.



Thanks, me too. My previous 727s both had the rounded sides. It's not just aesthetic though; the non-rounded sides make for a more widely scooped horn, which makes upper fret access easier when you're doing big stretches.


----------



## CrazyDean (Aug 16, 2011)

That's beautiful. Congrats on the NGD. Maybe a video upload next?


----------



## Koop (Aug 16, 2011)

My Carvin GAS is back! Damn you!


----------



## guitarister7321 (Aug 16, 2011)

Damn. That is pure sex.

Congrats!


----------



## Hybrid138 (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Aug 16, 2011)

Nice.


----------



## darren (Aug 17, 2011)

Wow, really nice combo! Congrats!


----------



## ShadowFactoryX (Aug 17, 2011)

that fretboard seals the deal


----------



## atticmike (Aug 17, 2011)

Why is there a battery pocket if you're running passive pus? 

Nonetheless, beauty!


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Aug 17, 2011)

That is awesome!!!!!!


----------



## MABGuitar (Aug 17, 2011)

That looks amazing and I think I just found the woods for my next carvin!  Congratz, these are amazing guitars for the price!


----------



## Hybrid138 (Aug 17, 2011)

Headstock shot?


----------



## scherzo1928 (Aug 17, 2011)

atticmike said:


> Why is there a battery pocket if you're running passive pus?
> 
> Nonetheless, beauty!


 
Active electronics.


----------



## simonXsludge (Aug 17, 2011)

very nice. usually don't like black burst finishes in most cases, but this looks super classy, especially with the fretboard.

happy NGD, man. i like your style.


----------



## littledoc (Aug 17, 2011)

Hybrid138 said:


> Headstock shot?



Added. I hadn't even noticed that the logo barely even shows up. I dig it though.


----------



## isispelican (Aug 17, 2011)

aaaaaaahh gas is awake


----------



## Goatchrist (Aug 17, 2011)

Wow, that is soooo beautiful! Congrats!


----------



## fps (Aug 17, 2011)

tempted to order one EXACTLY like yours, cos that is just beautiful!!!


----------



## shanejohnson02 (Aug 17, 2011)

That has to be the sexiest Carvin I've ever seen.







Second to mine, of course. 

Mostly kidding....that is one sweet guitar though for sure. And I know it plays incredibly well (duh...it's a Carvin). Congrats!


----------



## Psycroptica (Aug 17, 2011)

Wow, I love those lines on the headstock. And that finish is so fucking gorgeous. Congrats!


----------



## Anaerob (Aug 17, 2011)

Holy noun, that is epic. Best looking Carvin I can remember at the moment. Congrats, take good care of her!


----------



## theicon2125 (Aug 17, 2011)




----------



## exordium (Aug 18, 2011)

Gotta be the nicest Carvin I've ever seen ... happy NGD!


----------



## fleshwoodsteel (Aug 18, 2011)

Really liking the blackburst on the spalt. Nice acquisition, sir.


----------



## Shawn (Aug 18, 2011)

Beautiful guitar. Congrats!


----------



## only6 (Aug 19, 2011)

God damn I just might end up getting a second job so I can go out and buy one of these beauties... not normally a fan of natural wood finishes but this changes everything


----------



## baptizedinblood (Aug 19, 2011)

Congrats bud! I remember you telling me about this build in my NGD Carvin thread. I had a feeling the spalt was going to look amazing, and it sure as hell does. Beautiful guitar . You definitely picked the right combination of woods. Hows that beast sound?


----------



## ShadyDavey (Aug 19, 2011)

Beautiful and highly individualistic


----------



## littledoc (Aug 19, 2011)

baptizedinblood said:


> Congrats bud! I remember you telling me about this build in my NGD Carvin thread. I had a feeling the spalt was going to look amazing, and it sure as hell does. Beautiful guitar . You definitely picked the right combination of woods. Hows that beast sound?



Thanks dude, Carvin club ftw! 

She sounds as good as she looks! To my ears, the tone is brighter than my old mahogany build  and I mean "bright" in the desirable sense of "clear and open" as opposed to "thin and tinny". It's got a sort of smooth quality to it that's difficult to describe. Unplugged, it's quite loud and resonant.

I'm digging the active preamp too. On default settings its effect is quite subtle, but with a little tweaking it colors the sound nicely without throwing off the balance of the amp's EQ. Just a nice tool to help nail that perfect tone. 

Someone earlier suggested a vid, but all I've got to record with is my point and shoot Canon, so I don't think I'd be able to do the sound any justice, unfortunately.


----------



## cwhitey2 (Aug 19, 2011)

dude that is amazing 

congrats


----------



## Speculum Speculorum (Aug 19, 2011)

Yes. That is probably the nicest/cleanest/classiest looking Carvin DC727 I've seen. And I'm not one of those gear junkies who looks at every guitar and says "DAYUM SON THAT'S THE F$!*IN' SHIT BRO!"

Seriously. Beautiful.


----------



## mhickman2 (Aug 19, 2011)

That maple looks great on the koa. Nice specs!


----------



## Kaos-G (Aug 23, 2011)

Easily one of the most awesome Carvins I've ever seen!


----------



## MikeH (Aug 23, 2011)

Fuck you, fuck you, fuck you, fuck you, fuck you, fuck you, fuck you, fuck you, fuck you, fuck you, fuck you, fuck you, fuck you, fuck you, fuck you, fuck you, fuck you, fuck you, fuck you, fuck you, fuck you, fuck you, fuck you, fuck you, fuck you, fuck you, fuck you, fuck you, fuck you, fuck you, fuck you, fuck you, fuck you, fuck you, fuck you, fuck you, fuck you, fuck you, fuck you, fuck you, fuck you, fuck you, fuck you, fuck you, fuck you, fuck you, fuck you, fuck you, fuck you, fuck you, fuck you, fuck you, fuck you, fuck you, fuck you, fuck you, fuck you, fuck you, fuck you, fuck you, fuck you, fuck you, fuck you, fuck you, fuck you, fuck you, fuck you, fuck you, fuck you, fuck you, fuck you, fuck you, fuck you, fuck you, fuck you, fuck you, fuck you, fuck you, fuck you, fuck you, fuck you.


----------



## metalman_ltd (Aug 23, 2011)

that shit is fucking beautiful!!! That birds eye fretboard is amazing.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Aug 23, 2011)

Nice! Where is the logo?


----------



## littledoc (Aug 23, 2011)

vampiregenocide said:


> Nice! Where is the logo?



If you look at the headstock shot, it's there. It's partially hidden behind the blackburst and the grain from the spalt.


----------



## Bouillestfu (Aug 23, 2011)

I've never liked Carvin guitars, because of their looks but THIS has got me freaking looking for my credit card!!!!!!! That Koa fingerboard looks incredibly smooth and beautiful!!!! Although I'm wondering what a completely natural satin finish would have looked like 

Gotta ask for a sound clip clean/distortion. So we can keep GASing some more!


----------



## stevemcqueen (Aug 25, 2011)

Beautiful guitar! How much did it end up costing you?


----------



## littledoc (Aug 25, 2011)

stevemcqueen said:


> Beautiful guitar! How much did it end up costing you?



Carvin.com - Custom Shop :: DC727

That's not really an answer-in-public kind of question, but you can plug the specs into the builder to get an idea.


----------



## Mendez (Aug 25, 2011)

Damn! looks very nice.

The maple board really works nicely with the top


----------



## stevemcqueen (Aug 25, 2011)

littledoc said:


> Carvin.com - Custom Shop :: DC727
> 
> That's not really an answer-in-public kind of question, but you can plug the specs into the builder to get an idea.


 
I have probably built around 10 guitars with this form. I was just wondering how much YOU spent so I didn't have to input all your information to find out.


----------



## DoomJazz (Aug 28, 2011)

Just how illegal is it in this community to copy wood/paint ideas? cause that just looks unfair.


----------



## Pooluke41 (Aug 28, 2011)




----------



## FrancescoFiligoi (Aug 28, 2011)

One of the highest quality Carvins I've ever seen. The fret work is impeccable! Congratz


----------



## poopyalligator (Sep 4, 2011)

Man, the guys at carvin must have liked you. That guitar looks amazing! Congrats


----------



## johnmac99 (Sep 5, 2011)

Absolutely stunning! WOW!


----------



## MetalBuddah (Sep 5, 2011)

Congratulations sir! You win the game!!! That spalted top is absolutely stunning


----------



## Ironbird (Sep 5, 2011)

You know what, my eyes literally opened 20% larger than they normally do. And I've got HUGE eyes. That is one sweet axe! Congrats!


----------



## Nyx Erebos (Sep 6, 2011)

That natural black burst is just beautiful. And that's one hell of a plane board. What for are those switches ?


----------



## BrianUV777BK (Sep 6, 2011)

I spalted all over myself when I saw that guitar! Awesome, bro!!


----------



## Alberto7 (Sep 6, 2011)

For a second I felt that I made the wrong decisions when ordering mine!  This is too good! I love everything about it and how clean it looks. But, mostly, it's the solid koa neck, and the contrast between the birdseye's and the neck's color that strikes me the most.

Congratulations!


----------



## Mattmc74 (Sep 6, 2011)

Congrats! Thats a sweet looking guitar.


----------



## SnowfaLL (Sep 6, 2011)

awesome.. I love my Maple fretboarded Carvins when I had them. Felt amazing.

I have one major question though; How the hell did you get a guitar WITHOUT a Carvin logo on the headstock?? Or is my eyes just not seeing it?? (i am slightly color blind).. That is really fuckin odd.


----------



## zakattak192 (Sep 6, 2011)

> awesome.. I love my Maple fretboarded Carvins when I had them. Felt amazing.
> 
> I have one major question though; How the hell did you get a guitar WITHOUT a Carvin logo on the headstock?? Or is my eyes just not seeing it?? (i am slightly color blind).. That is really fuckin odd.



It's there. You can only see the C pretty much tho. The logo is black so the blackburst covers it up.


----------



## SnowfaLL (Sep 6, 2011)

zakattak192 said:


> It's there. You can only see the C pretty much tho. The logo is black so the blackburst covers it up.



Oh wow, you're right. I sold my DC727 off awhile back and forgot the logo was in that location; I was thinking it was like 6 strings and in the middle (which in this case with the blackburst, would of made more sense)

Cool.


----------



## Cyanide_one (Apr 25, 2012)

that finish is amazing


----------



## ara_ (Apr 25, 2012)

I think I'm gonna buy a Carvin next... You can custom-order through international dealers, right?


----------



## jawbreaker (Apr 25, 2012)

Dat Carvin.. Mmmmm.. Classy! HNGD!


----------

